# American Angler Challenge--New catch/photo online fishing tournaments



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

New on-line fishing tournaments. Check out the info and link below for the brand new “American Angler Challenge” catch/photo tournaments. Categories include Bass, Trout and Redfish. Pay your entry fee, fish during the specified tournament dates and submit photos of your fish for entry. What could be easier? 

This is a great opportunity participate and win some great cash and/or gear prizes. Get signed up before the deadline and the more folks that enter, the higher the cash prizes will be.



"So you want to enter some fishing tournaments but don't want to give up your favorite fishing hole? Now you can enter a tournament and fish your sweet spot, all at the same time. It's easy with the American Angler Challenge. 

You can enter any or all of three tournaments targeting three species – large mouth bass, speckled sea trout or redfish. Each division has a high and low stakes division.

All you have to do is *register* for the tournament, then grab your rod and reel, some bait and your camera, and hit the water. 

Once you've caught that monster fish, take three pictures, two pictures must include your *verification code* with the catch and submit them to the tournament you've entered for that species. The winner in each tournament will be announced within 24 hours of the tournament closing. 

Each division of each tournament will have a first, second and third place winner, who will each win a cash prize and a share of the total pot – the more fishermen that enter, the greater your prize if you win! Your winning catch will also be featured on our website.

The entry fee for each tournament is $20 for high stakes and $10 for low stakes. You must be at least 18 years of age to compete. 

Now you know what to do – get out there, get your hook wet, and win!"

*http://www.anglerchallenge.com/*


----------

